# FN A3 G (Special Police Rifle)



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of this rifle?? Maybe know somebody that has shot one?? I am extremely interested and have "beat their website to death." Any info. would be great.

I know the outdoorsman here in town sells them....I am scared to call and ask the price. Anybody have any ideas??? Thanks...Lee


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

No, I haven't shot one but have been very interested in the FN A5 M SPR for a while. Thanks for the information. I'm actually in Fargo this week and may have to check it out.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Longshot, why the A5?? Do you like the option of the shorter barrel?? Your loosing velocity my freind....not like its a huge deal. The shorter barrel would be nicer to manipulate in tight areas.

Hey, dont get your hopes up. All they had in there the last time I was in was a Patrol Rifle. Not what I want. I normally like to "handle" a weapon before I buy it. On this one I guess I am just going to have to let its reputation speak for its self. That is if I can afford it....well, let me rephrase that....that is if the wife "thinks" we can afford it. I have some "brownie points". I may have to cash them out here.....know what I mean. :wink: Damn, I have wanted this rifle for a long time!!!

Hey, what do you think about the package deals??? I dont know if I am sold on them. I think I would rather buy everything myself and put it together....any thoughts???


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm looking more at the 24" fluted barrel in 300 WSM but you are right I would rather have that in a 26" instead. I already have a Rem. 700P in 308, that I really am happy with, with a 26" barrel. It shoots so well that I don't think a custom rig would out shoot it. As for the package deals, I prefer to buy the scope that I want and also rings and base setups. 3.5-10x is nice but I prefer the 4.5-14x myself. On my latest 260 Rem. custom rig I put Farrell 20 min. base and rings on it and am planning on getting those for my 308 also.

I hope you get it. I would like to hear some feed back on those rifles.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Longshot, they dont offer a 26 in either. If you want a 24 fluted, go with the A3.

I called on the price today....anybody have a guess??? I can tell you right now its too much money....I may still do it though...just because!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I did state I was looking at a 24" fluted barrel in 300 WSM. I already have a 700P in 308 with a 26" barrel. And I will guess around $2400 for the FN. I already spent too much on my custom 260 and don't think I will get the OK for another rifle in that range. Have you looked into building a custom rig. I like the fact that you can pick out exactly what you want. I couldn't be happier with mine and wouldn't trade it for a FN any day.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

My bad...I misunderstood you. Your damn close on your price. They go for $2299.99......OUCH!!! I knew they were spendy but I didnt think they would be that high. I figured around 1700-1900.

No, I guess I havent thought of building my own custom rig. Do you mean ordering the parts and puting them together yourself?? I dont think I would trust myself doing that. I have never done that before. Is it hard....I wouldnt think it would be that bad is it?? Do you need any special tools?? How much cheaper??


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok guys, I am as excited as a ten peckered hoot owl.....I just got the ok to go ahead and order my rifle!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

I have not been this excited since I was a little kid!! I have wanted this rifle for a VERY long time. FINALLY!!!!

I am probably going to order it next week. I'll post pictures when I get it. I guess I'll be forced to figure that out. :lol: :lol:

Take care guys.....by the way, my wife (bless her soul) thinks I am the crazyest man alive. I just think I may be the luckyest!!!! (I am sure the spelling in this post is terrible) I think its the fastest I have ever typed........Latter....Lee :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Check this out:http://www.fnhusa.com/contents/r_spr_7.htm

and this:http://www.fnhusa.com/contents/r_spr_a3g.htm

and this:http://www.fnhusa.com/contents/news/PDFS/5-19-05_FN_SPR.pdf


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh man them are NICE!!!!

You lucky SOB!!   

:beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats Jiffy! Can't wait to here some feed back on that rifle. I am now leaning toward this rifle in 300 mag. instead. A little longer barrel.

http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/002910.1.981076751614191006

Good shooting.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! Hey longshot, (or anyone else for that matter) what do you know about these??

http://www.nightforceoptics.com/index.php

I am stuck between Leuplod's Mark 4 LR/T, 10x40 and the nightforce 3.5-15x50 NXS......they are both about the same price. Thanks for any input. These scopes are of "considerable" price!! I value any knowledge what-so-ever...thanks again...Lee


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The guys over on sniper's hide sure like them. Never seen one myself, but I've heard alot of good things about them. I would love to try one, but considering what they cost, it ain't going to happen.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have been trying to decide if I should get a Nightforce or not. I looked at one at Sportsmans Warehouse a couple weeks ago and they sure seem to be really nice. I have a couple M4 LR/T, one is a 4.5-14 and the other a 6.5-20. Both are very nice. The most expensive one was the 6.5-20 and ran be $950. I have been looking at the Nightforce 5-22x50 I believe it is $1320 the cheapest I have seen. I'm not sure it's worth the extra money over the Leupold or not. I sure would like one to try. I think I have decided to go with a Remington Sendaro. They shoot very nice and then I could save some money for optics. If it doesn't shoot as well as I like I should still have enough money left over to have a gunsmith tune the action for me.

Gun Luck.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Give Liberty Optics a call talk with Scott Ebrish, he knows his stuff and usually has a great price on scopes. I bought a Leupold Mark 4 LR/T 4.5-14x50 from him a few months ago for 875, the cheapest price i could find was 900 anywhere around here. the 875 was with shipping and handling. only took a few days to get.

As far as NightForce, they look great, we use a few 8-32x56 at work they are very clear, but you wouldn't tell the difference between them and the mark 4's. The only thing i don't like about the scopes are the NP-1 cross hairs, I'd rather have their mil-dot or the MLR. just my opinion. I'm also not sure about their warranty, With leupold you'll never worry.

Liberty Optics
Scott Ebrish
352-572-1469 office
352-401-9296 home
[email protected]

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Heres my new baby:

[siteimg]3987[/siteimg]


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I went and got my scope, mounted it and bore sighted it. If looks could kill I wouldnt even have to pull the trigger on this one. I may be a little bias though....I'll get pics. up when I can. I want to get several different angles. I have to be picky to do justice to this rifle. Hopefully I will get out to the range this weekend......do you think my wife would be mad if I brought it to bed with me tonight??? :lol:

Oh yeah, I went with a Night Force NXS 5.5-22x56. (with an illuminated Mil-dot reticle of course.) The clarity and quality of this scope is awesome!!! I may sneak out to the backyard tonight toward dusk and see how the illuminated reticle is. They claim you can shoot it in urban terrain with little to no light. Do you think the neighbors will care??? :lol: Just kidding guys.....I dont need any "black helos" buzzing my house......just dont fly to low. You might catch a 168 BTHP in the chops.... :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy

What is the load your going to shoot out of it?

Also, store bought or a hand load?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not sure yet. FNH test fired it with Fed. match grades...they printed sub .50 MOA. To be exact, .43 and .40....not bad for factory ammo. I've also heard Black Hills ammo is pretty good. Why?? Do you want to reload for me.....(in a taunting voice) I've got beer... :wink:

Its going to be a 168 BTHP match grade of some sort....more than likely serria's match king.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy, I hope drool doesn't short out my keyboard. Good thing you got that rifle quick. Radiation has a half life of thousand of years, but I have learned that with women brownie points don't last long at all. They can remember you walked into the house without wiping your feet the year before last, but brownie points have a half life of about a week or so.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If you don't come up with a load you like off the shelf I'm sure we can work out something. :beer: 
With the arsenal you have, next step is getting a reloading press. Especially with your concern for accuracy. Oh boy, another hobby !!! :stirpot:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

True....very true. My wife is actually pretty good about stuff like this. She just knows that her next "purchase" will be just as nice.....you know....that compromise thingy. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MossyMo, thanks for the offer. I have actually had a couple other guys offer the same thing.

To be quite honest with you, I do have a 150 dollar gift card to Sportsmans Warehouse. I was actually thinking about getting a press. I am going to sooner or later. I just have a few other "things" I would like first. You know "rifle accessories".


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Ok guys, I am as excited as a ten peckered hoot owl


 :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope these turn out ok. They may be a little dark. I took them down in my basement with all the lights on. I'm not the best photographer.. :roll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Man that's one UGLY rifle. A man of your obviously fine background should NOT be subjected to an ugly rifle like that. What's your address, I'll save you from the embarrasment and come get it. OK, huh, please, huh, huh.  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, nice shooter Jiffy. Is that what you plan on shooting against my Savage?

:beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Boy oh boy your lucky...I just got back from taking my wife to the airport. She has the camera. Her and my daughter are on their way out to Maryland to visit my wife's sister.

If I had the camera right now I would take a picture of my old rusty model 67 A Win. .22 and say "No, this is what I am going to put up against your Savage."   :lol: "At least you would have a chance then." :beer: :wink:

Now that they are gone, I WILL make it out to the range this weekend. Baring any "major breakdowns".


----------

